#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Κείμενο διαμαρτυρίας για το Ν.4014/11

## Arafat

Έχει αναρτηθεί στο διαδίκτυο και πιο συγκεκριμένα _ΕΔΩ_ κείμενο διαμαρτυρίας για την προχειρότητα του νόμου 4014.
Ας το υπογράψουμε όλοι και ας το προωθήσουμε μέσω e-mail και σε άλλους συναδέλφους.

Συγχαίρω τους υπεύθυνους αυτής της ενέργειας.

----------


## Xάρης

Τι απαιτούμε σύμφωνα με το κείμενο διαμαρτυρίας που καλούμαστε να υπογράψουμε:
Την κατάργηση των αντιεπιστημονικά ανυπόγραφων ερωτοαπαντήσεων και την πλήρη αποσαφήνιση του θεσμικού πλαισίου με επεξηγηματικές εγκυκλίους και νομοθετήματα, ακολουθούμενα από σαφή και αναλυτικά παραδείγματα.Την προσωρινή παύση όλων των δηλώσεων αυθαιρέτων μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν και να ενεργοποιηθούν οι πλήρεις δυνατότητες της ηλεκτρονικής πλατφόρμας.Την απόσυρση του άρθρου για τα εξαρτημένα τοπογραφικά για τις εντός σχεδίου περιοχές, που ούτως ή άλλως προσδιορίζονται από τα Οικοδομικά Τετράγωνα και το Κτηματολόγιο.Την αποσαφήνιση του θεσμικού πλαισίου που διέπει τις αμοιβές των μηχανικών και την κατάργηση ελέγχου των εκπτώσεων της αμοιβής του μηχανικού από το πειθαρχικό του Τ.Ε.E., επΆ ωφελεία των πολιτών που δοκιμάζονται από τις συνεχιζόμενες φορολογικές πιέσεις.
Συμφωνώ σ' όλα αν και στο τέταρτο υπονοείται ότι οι αμοιβές είναι υψηλές. Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι χαμηλές για το ύψος των ευθυνών που αναλαμβάνουν οι μηχανικοί.

Μπράβο και από μένα στους υπεύθυνους της ενέργειας. :Περήφανος:

----------

